# Funny pictures of employees at your service



## medicRob (Sep 22, 2010)

We all have them, post some of yours. Here is a collage we have at one of our local flight services of all the flight medics and nurses.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 22, 2010)

Some fun we had with the air-powered cot on a parking lot with ridges designed to direct water:  http://www.youtube.com/user/abckidsmom#p/u/8/wO93l_76BWA

Everyone after him wore a helmet.  We didn't see the ceiling whacking us in the head coming.


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 22, 2010)

There are a few that can be found in my "Amusing Work Photos" album located at http://gallery.me.com/jjr512#100573&view=grid&bgcolor=black&sel=7. There's the obligatory photo of a coworker smoking at a hospital next to a No Smoking sign. There are photos of us breaking into an ambulance, and also of us breaking into a police car.


----------



## medicRob (Sep 22, 2010)

The picture of this sign at our local trauma center:






is posted above this picture of the hallway of our local trauma center:






Read the signs in the background:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 22, 2010)

medicRob said:


> Read the signs in the background:




Will the driver of vehicle registration number AB123CD get your bird out of here before we tow it! It's been 20 minutes already!!!


----------



## medicRob (Sep 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Will the driver of vehicle registration number AB123CD get your bird out of here before we tow it! It's been 20 minutes already!!!



You see, the golden hour was originally created for PARKING ENFORCEMENT, not trauma management. The DOT in cooperation with the AAOS has came to the conclusion that if they tell you to have the patient at the trauma center within an hour, you will not have a chance to violate the 10 minute parking rule. 

It all makes sense now.


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 25, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> Some fun we had with the air-powered cot on a parking lot with ridges designed to direct water:  http://www.youtube.com/user/abckidsmom#p/u/8/wO93l_76BWA
> 
> Everyone after him wore a helmet.  We didn't see the ceiling whacking us in the head coming.



Just subscribed to you in you tube.


----------

